# New here with a Westerly Nomad.



## Travelnik (May 24, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I'm Dean, and I have a 1969 Westerly Nomad that I'm restoring, and planning to cruise the Gulf ICW, and then the Atlantic ICW, up to Maine.

I just recently joined, so I thought I'd say hello.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Dean! welcome aboard! As they say around here...
:worthless:

So get your photo albums ready! What's the size of said boat? I'll go look it up.


----------



## Travelnik (May 24, 2013)

deniseO30 said:


> Hey Dean! welcome aboard! As they say around here...
> :worthless:
> 
> So get your photo albums ready! What's the size of said boat? I'll go look it up.


Thanks for the welcome!

The boat is 22', and I'll work on the pictures!


----------



## TheLostGirlsMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Welcome! We own a Westerly Centaur that my hubs has redone the inside and out. All we have left is the solar, bimini/dodger, and a few odds and ends. Our plan is to cut thr lines this Oct and head down the ICW to Florida. Take lots of pics before you do any work(we forgot the before pics too many times)


----------



## Travelnik (May 24, 2013)

TheLostGirlsMom said:


> Welcome! We own a Westerly Centaur that my hubs has redone the inside and out. All we have left is the solar, bimini/dodger, and a few odds and ends. Our plan is to cut thr lines this Oct and head down the ICW to Florida. Take lots of pics before you do any work(we forgot the before pics too many times)


Thanks for the welcome. I like the Centaurs; very roomy, and a good step up from the Nomad if I decide to go up a size. 

I posted a few pictures of mine the way she looked when I first got her in the Pictures of your boat thread:
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/90061-pictures-your-boat-7.html

She was taken from me a few years ago, and I just got her back again last year. She doesn't look as pretty as those pictures now, but at least I have her again, and I can put her back to looking good.


----------



## MarkBarrett (May 31, 2013)

welcome abroad i am sure you would enjoy the stay here


----------



## erivar62 (5 mo ago)

Travelnik said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Dean, and I have a 1969 Westerly Nomad that I'm restoring, and planning to cruise the Gulf ICW, and then the Atlantic ICW, up to Maine. I just recently joined, so I thought I'd say hello.


 I’m Eric Vardar l just bought one too 1969 Westerly Nomad perhaps we can exchange restoration tips Just bought Dan Clancy this old boat book on restoration


----------



## erivar62 (5 mo ago)

Travelnik said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm Dean, and I have a 1969 Westerly Nomad that I'm restoring, and planning to cruise the Gulf ICW, and then the Atlantic ICW, up to Maine.
> 
> I just recently joined, so I thought I'd say hello.


----------



## erivar62 (5 mo ago)

I’m Eric Vardar Dean l just bought one too 1969 westerly 22 nomad perhaps we can exchange restoration tips my email is [email protected]
Just bought Dan Clancy book this old boat


----------



## erivar62 (5 mo ago)

erivar62 said:


> I’m Eric Vardar Dean l just bought one too 1969 westerly 22 nomad perhaps we can exchange restoration tips my email is [email protected]
> Just bought Dan Clancy book this old boat





TheLostGirlsMom said:


> Welcome! We own a Westerly Centaur that my hubs has redone the inside and out. All we have left is the solar, bimini/dodger, and a few odds and ends. Our plan is to cut thr lines this Oct and head down the ICW to Florida. Take lots of pics before you do any work(we forgot the before pics too many times)


I own a nomad just bought my name is Eric you can trailer a nomad but is centaur trailer able?


----------



## erivar62 (5 mo ago)

erivar62 said:


> I own a nomad just bought my name is Eric you can trailer a nomad but is centaur trailer able?


I had seen one many years ago here on Long Island where l live in copiague it was in west. Babylon marina Andy was owner selling really liked it but no 
trailer no engine 10hp out board didn’t do justice 
marina docking fees could not see my self risking expenses on my working class budget


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes but no trailer sailor, will want to use a marina to launch

fancy custom trailer needed for launching off most ramps

and a really chonky truck


----------

